# Комплекс гимнастических упражнений при грыже позвоночника



## цвяточег (18 Мар 2009)

Помогите подобрать комплекс гимнастических упражнений для укрепления мышц спины,так называемый мышечный корсет.
Заранее большое спасибо


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Мар 2009)

*Ответ:  комплекс гимнастических упражнений при грыже позвоночника*

ссылки на форуме давать нельзя. Посмотрите на моём сайте в разделе Полезные советы. Пробуйте.


----------

